# Poppin' Pomps



## 1984corrola (Mar 27, 2015)

Had a blast catching my limit Monday and Tuesday.. Thats my biggest and my smallest from TUESDAY. The bite has been good on jigs and set rods. I guess you could call me a regular on the pier, and many guys out there know me and I know them. So on Monday three vietnamese guys who are always there almost everyday were fishing with set rods and they are tearing them up, so by 10 am those three guys had thier 18 fish "limit" and they proceed to pack up and go home. About at 11 they come rolling back and set up thier set rigs and bam by 3 they are rolling home with another 18 pomps. So at about 5 30 I finally get my sixth pompano (all on jigs) and im excited ready to pack up and call it a day and wouldnt you know it those same three guys were rolling back out to the pomp hole for another round of "limiting" out as I was heading home. Sorry sobs. Me and alot of the guys were real vocal and loud about what they were doing right next to them, and they just laughed it off like it was nothing, almost like an FU you know. Oh well what goes around comes around.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

What Pier do you fish on?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Many asian countries overfish. I guess that they think it is ok to do it here. Did you say anything to the pier operator?


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Call the FWC. They do have officers who will go UC on piers etc.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

I see that many times each year on the beach. I have seen them cart off many times their limit of pompano in one morning. Usually, women leave with a limit, then return to pick up the next limit and so on and so on. Apparently they think that if no one in their party ever has more than the limit in possession then they can take as many as they want and not get caught. Appears to work very well for them.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

FWC seems unable to do anything about it


----------



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

You're witnessing a crime, call FWC or marine patrol, ASAP.
Then tell the pier office, banned for life sounds good.


----------



## 1984corrola (Mar 27, 2015)

I was fishing off of the beach pier. I thought about just using my iphone to video them, it will have the date time etc., probably will next time I see that. Which will be Monday and or Tuesday


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

which beach pier?


----------



## glamgrlhooked (Apr 2, 2015)

*Over fishing*

I have seen some of the same thing. Was on Bob Sykes and they were sending the women with the fish to the vehicles so it looks like they had not caught their limits..


----------



## Jayjay850 (Apr 3, 2015)

You should mind your own business. Your just mad casue they were catching more fish that you and that you were getting tangled with everybody else cause you cant even cast stright and yes i was out there near you.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Jayjay850 said:


> You should mind your own business. Your just mad casue they were catching more fish that you and that you were getting tangled with everybody else cause you cant even cast stright and yes i was out there near you.


You're*
Sounds like they were your buddies or something. Great first post by the way, condoning 36 poached fish.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jayjay850 (Apr 3, 2015)

No I've just seen them at this pier longer than op


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm not sure which is more disturbing; reports of overfishing, or the grammar.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Complete disrespect for the law, overfishing a natural resource that we all share. 

Yeah,I have an issue with that. FWC should be in everyone's cell phone for cases like this.

Those 3 guys remind me of summer time....NO CLASS.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

I heard from another vietnamese friend that one of them was bragging he caught / kept 40+ pomps


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Jayjay850 said:


> No I've just seen them at this pier longer than op


Sounds like U are part of the problem :yes:. 

It should be everyone's biz to help stop POACHING JAYJAY!:thumbdown:


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)




----------

